# Hartford Ore Car Kit



## Rail Bender (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi,

from a friend I got a nearly finished Hartford Quincy and Torch Lake ore car and a bag of castings. The problem is, that the instructions are missing. I've already contacted Hartford, asking them to send me the instructions, but got no reply. I'd now like to ask in the forum, if there is somebody who has built the car and could supply the instructions. Because I live in Germany, I think the most convenient way could be to send them by e-mail. Thanky you very much for any help!

I'm new on MyLargescale, have already browsed around a lot and found a treasure of great informations - really fantastic.

Kind regards from Germany
Michael


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Who did you try to contact. Bob Hartford has his company back now, and I think he would answer you. I think his website is www.hartfordlargescaleproducts.com


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob's wife died recently, so you may have to wait for a bit.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

he just had his hand worked on so he will not see his e-mail for a bit


----------



## Rail Bender (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you for your replies! It was a couple months ago that I tried to contact Hartford's. I didn't know that the old website was off line. I will try it again later this year - there are many other projects to work on.


Michael


----------



## DJK (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm brand new here, but have built the Hartford Z-braced 1:20.3 ore car kit. It is now sitting on the trestle on the layout in the old Quincy hoisthouse here: http://gallery.pasty.com/displayimage.php?album=1165&pos=5 on Chuck Pomazal's layout, where there are also real cars just just outside, rotting away. Anyone know of any such kits floating around out there that someone might want to get rid of? Thanks. DJK


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know of any such kits floating around out there that someone might want to get rid of? 

Juat to clear up the confusion about Hartford products. 

The old website, hartfordpr.com, is still online but is dormant - you won't get any reply to your emails. When Bob took the business back he didn't (unfortunately) take the website ownership. He set up a new site, *hartfordlargescaleproducts.com* for his business. 

He now sells the same kits but without wood - called "short kits" in his website. The instructions include the dimensions for cutting your scale lumber, or he can find someone who will cut it for you. Bottom line: the ore cars are still available: 
*Quincy and Torch Lake ore car* 











P.S. If you Google "Quincy and Torch Lake ore car" you'll find better photos on Schug's german site!


I've already contacted Hartford Michael - you should be able to get instructions from Bob - when he's back online.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

I built a number of the Q&TL cars, and probably have the instructions around here somewhere. I can make a PDF and send it to you. 

I wuld STRONGLY advise you to igmore Hardtord's instructions to use CA where metal attachs to wood. CA has zero strength laterally. The prototype Q&TL cars had air brakes added at a later date, and major bits are hanging off in space. On the model, bits break off if you even pick the cars up. These are definitely better as shelf queens, or at least run on layouts where they can stay on the track at all times.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I wuld STRONGLY advise you to igmore Hardtord's instructions to use CA where metal attachs to wood 
That's the problem of making a too-detailed model, I guess. 

I was advised by folk around here to use the gel-type CA glue for attaching wood to metal.


----------

